# Huawei Ascend G526 - rom dev



## glycergic (Jan 29, 2014)

I just bought a Huawei Ascend G526 phone.

Am thinking of starting to make a custom rom for it, because it doesn't seem to be a popular device and thus there's no nice ROMs for it.

But I have some questions. Since it would be my first android rom dev project.

I want to know which other phone is very similar to it (is the 525? P1?). This, to know if I could start from a different already developed rom.

Any interest to cooperate?


----------



## Jimetory (Jan 31, 2014)

I also have this phone and I am interested in your project rom


----------



## kayku (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello,  i also have this phone,  so if i can help you let me know. What i know is that is very similar to the huawei g510, and there is a recovery that works on huawei g720 and g526. I whish this could help you. And thanks for triying to make a rom for this Mobile. 

Enviado desde mi G526-L11 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## glycergic (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice to have some replies.

So are you saying that there's a rom for the G720 that also works on the G526?

I mailed Huawei local support to ask for the stock rom, but they gave me another e-mail to contact. They haven't replied yet.

Any hints as to where to start for writing a root for an unpopular / unlisted device as the G526? Just find an exploit?


Need some good resources!


----------



## kayku (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry about my English, what I was trying to explain is that there is a recovery that works on both phones. 

Enviado desde mi G526-L11 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## glycergic (Feb 6, 2014)

*G526*



kayku said:


> Sorry about my English, what I was trying to explain is that there is a recovery that works on both phones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi G526-L11 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Could you link it?

Also, I've got the G526-L22, not sure what the difference is.

Still no reply by Huawei, resend the mail though..


----------



## kayku (Feb 6, 2014)

Take a look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2517202 here is where it is.  I don't know the difference between L11 and L22

Enviado desde mi G526-L11 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## glycergic (Feb 7, 2014)

*ssochar across*



kayku said:


> Take a look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2517202 here is where it is.  I don't know the difference between L11 and L22
> 
> Enviado desde mi G526-L11 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So the problem is that you can't unlock the bootloader without some generated code that you normally generate through a site of Huawei itself.

Any ideas on that one?

I did get access with ADB yesterday (which is ****ing nice), but not root off course


----------



## popper114 (Feb 14, 2014)

glycergic said:


> So the problem is that you can't unlock the bootloader without some generated code that you normally generate through a site of Huawei itself.
> 
> Any ideas on that one?
> 
> I did get access with ADB yesterday (which is ****ing nice), but not root off course

Click to collapse



To get the unlock code for the bootloader. Once you have the code......fastboot oem unlock xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I sent an email to [email protected]

A copy below – All the details were on the box, if you are too lazy(like me) to pop the battery. That and the back is terrible and everytime I take it off it feels looser than the last time !

Dear Sirs,

Please can you send me the code to unlock the BOOTLOADER, the Ascend G526-L22 is not listed on your unlock bootloader webpage.

Here are the required details--

Model: Ascend G526-L22

IMEI: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

S/N: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Baseband: I am on Jelly Bean official ROM (4.1.2)

Thank you.


----------



## glycergic (Feb 14, 2014)

In the meantime I received the unlock code.

Next phase is to deepen my android knowledge. 

Any hints to resources are welcome.

Regards,
Me


----------



## popper114 (Feb 14, 2014)

glycergic said:


> In the meantime I received the unlock code.
> 
> Next phase is to deepen my android knowledge.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I sent you a PM as I cant post links


----------



## grayironman (Mar 6, 2014)

*huawei ascend G526-L11*

i'm using G526-L11 and still waiting for custom roms to come :good:


----------



## Mechaniker86 (Mar 20, 2014)

Greetings, I join also proposed to help us with a rom for this great smartphone.


----------



## Adaephon (Apr 3, 2014)

*Original Rom request*



glycergic said:


> I just bought a Huawei Ascend G526 phone.
> 
> Am thinking of starting to make a custom rom for it, because it doesn't seem to be a popular device and thus there's no nice ROMs for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi, i am sorry to intrude, i am new here, and also own a Huawei G526 L11 unit, which i by my own curiousity have managed to bug up...

I rooted it and then deleted some files in hopes of removing bloatware from Globe Philippines (which it is locked to), and now i require an original rom from globe for this unit to restore it to original state.

Can anyone please help me here?

Adaephon


----------



## grayironman (Apr 20, 2014)

*software upgrade*



Adaephon said:


> Hi, i am sorry to intrude, i am new here, and also own a Huawei G526 L11 unit, which i by my own curiousity have managed to bug up...
> 
> I rooted it and then deleted some files in hopes of removing bloatware from Globe Philippines (which it is locked to), and now i require an original rom from globe for this unit to restore it to original state.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi bro, we're using the same phone, and sorry for late reply..try to visit and download your software from here htt p://ww w.huaweidevice.c om.ve/soporte/descargas , i hope it helps :good:


----------



## kukid1 (Apr 21, 2014)

*@up*

He has l11, and you gave a site where is l22 rom, i think his device will boot up but RILL will not work.


----------



## grayironman (Apr 22, 2014)

*l-11*



kukid1 said:


> He has l11, and you gave a site where is l22 rom, i think his device will boot up but RILL will not work.

Click to collapse



im using L-11 also from globe, and i already upgraded my phone into L-22, it happened when i accidentally wiped system using CWM :cyclops:
h ttp://i59.tinypic. com/bdr0r5.jpg
but if you doubt and scared to use that rom..you may try this rom h ttps://drive.google. com/file/d/0B0ZPkx9LGNX0aDNNTFlVYUpYdTg/edit?usp=sharing this was mod by mattK88..
- Transfer to SD
- Wipe Data and Cache or risk bootloop
- Flash Zip
- Wait for boot
- Initial Setup is slow
- Setup to your own liking

bugs: no notification panel, no preferred network settings ( but you can search NETWORK(app) in playstore..good luck bro


----------



## kukid1 (Apr 22, 2014)

*@up*

Can you PM or gave us method to instal CWM for this device?? (link or simple instruction)


----------



## grayironman (Apr 23, 2014)

*CWM recovery*



kukid1 said:


> Can you PM or gave us method to instal CWM for this device?? (link or simple instruction)

Click to collapse



goto this thread, dont forget to give thanks to the author http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2517202 good luck bro..
EDIT: download this file first.. h ttp://w ww.4shared.com/get/3WJ4K9esce/CWM.html
1.turn-off your device 
2.remove battery for atleast 5-10secs
3.enter fastboot mode by pressing volume- +power button
4.connect your device into your pc via usb cable(make sure you have installed all required drivers on your pc)
5.follow screenshot below


----------



## AhriXM (May 5, 2014)

*Rom for huawei g526*

Hi, please make a rom for huawei g526 I'm very interested in a rom for this model.
Please help me


----------



## glycergic (Jan 29, 2014)

I just bought a Huawei Ascend G526 phone.

Am thinking of starting to make a custom rom for it, because it doesn't seem to be a popular device and thus there's no nice ROMs for it.

But I have some questions. Since it would be my first android rom dev project.

I want to know which other phone is very similar to it (is the 525? P1?). This, to know if I could start from a different already developed rom.

Any interest to cooperate?


----------



## grayironman (May 12, 2014)

*rom*



AhriXM said:


> Hi, please make a rom for huawei g526 I'm very interested in a rom for this model.
> Please help me

Click to collapse



try my post above you :good:


----------



## AhriXM (May 12, 2014)

grayironman said:


> try my post above you :good:

Click to collapse



Sorry, which post? :/ 
Could you pass me the link?

Sent from my G526-L22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## grayironman (May 13, 2014)

*rom*



AhriXM said:


> Sorry, which post? :/
> Could you pass me the link?
> 
> Sent from my G526-L22 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



try this h ttps://drive.google. com/file/d/0B0ZPkx9LGNX0aDNNTFlVYUpYdTg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## AhriXM (May 13, 2014)

grayironman said:


> try this h ttps://drive.google. com/file/d/0B0ZPkx9LGNX0aDNNTFlVYUpYdTg/edit?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



I get unavailable or is taking me to this forum .. My question is, no one has created a rom based on 4.4 or 4.3 for this model? And if there is, I would facilitate the link?. I would love to upgrade my G526 - l22.

Sent from my G526-L22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## toto2011 (May 27, 2014)

*Recovery image have incorrect crc signature*

Guys Im from philippines and I really need your help! I want to install CWM REcovery on my phone but I flashed I think wrong recovery. My phone is huawei g526 L11. now my phone shows this message "REcovery image have incorrect crc signature. If cannot boot normal, please press vol+&Vol- when power on to update an official ve! please help me on this I cant access anymore on my recovery and when I turn off my phone battery charging is not showing, please please please help me


----------



## grayironman (May 28, 2014)

*CWM*



toto2011 said:


> Guys Im from philippines and I really need your help! I want to install CWM REcovery on my phone but I flashed I think wrong recovery. My phone is huawei g526 L11. now my phone shows this message "REcovery image have incorrect crc signature. If cannot boot normal, please press vol+&Vol- when power on to update an official ve! please help me on this I cant access anymore on my recovery and when I turn off my phone battery charging is not showing, please please please help me

Click to collapse



tsk, lesson na sayo yan bro..hehe by the way, this is the correct CWM for your phone, tested by me so many times, hope it helps.. :good:

Do this on your computer..
1.turn-off your device 
2.remove battery for atleast 5-10secs
3.enter fastboot mode by pressing volume- +power button
4.connect your device into your pc via usb cable(make sure you have installed all required drivers on your pc)
5.follow screenshot below
DOWNLOAD CWM HERE: http://www.datafilehost.com/d/10308dc7


----------



## grayironman (May 28, 2014)

so sad, no feedback at all, maybe i was hit and run


----------



## bashful0325 (May 29, 2014)

kailangan ba iopenline muna unit bago psukan ng ROM


----------



## bashful0325 (May 29, 2014)

Pls share how to unlock bootloader


----------



## grayironman (May 29, 2014)

bashful0325 said:


> kailangan ba iopenline muna unit bago psukan ng ROM

Click to collapse



please speak english so that everybody could understand sir, no need to openline your phone, just unlock its bootloader first and install CWM, then you have all the power to install new roms, but unfortunately as of now there's still no rom available for our phone 



bashful0325 said:


> Pls share how to unlock bootloader

Click to collapse



go back to first page somebody posted some procedures


----------



## toto2011 (May 30, 2014)

[but the issue is when I turned off the phone and charge it, it goes to recovery!Any solution for this?


----------



## grayironman (May 30, 2014)

make sure to flash the right CWM for your phone


----------



## wrehman (Jun 18, 2014)

*Link for ROM*

Hello,

I was trying to find the ROM for Huawei G526-L11. The link mention in one of the comments does not work. Can anyone provide the link for ROM and other tools required to burn the ROM with complete procedure? Has anyone successfully upgraded Huawei G526 to kitkat ?

Please also let me know device can be brick and special cable might be needed to enter in fastboot.

Many thanks!

Wajih


----------



## Roman Dmitriev (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a L22 revision. But I want to make it L11. As I mentioned it differs only software, and same hardware. L11 can use other frequencies for LTE, which using in my region.
I have L11 firmware from Huawei, but can't flash it. When I try to update it via "Settings --> About --> Update --> Local update" then I got message
------
Oemsbl version error list check error!
H. write data error.
Error: update.app is a invalid package.
Error:SD card update falilure. SD card update abort.
------

How I could update it? Should I unlock bootloader first?


----------



## grayironman (Jun 22, 2014)

*firmware update*



Roman Dmitriev said:


> I have a L22 revision. But I want to make it L11. As I mentioned it differs only software, and same hardware. L11 can use other frequencies for LTE, which using in my region.
> I have L11 firmware from Huawei, but can't flash it. When I try to update it via "Settings --> About --> Update --> Local update" then I got message
> ------
> Oemsbl version error list check error!
> ...

Click to collapse



me too have the same issue


----------



## Roman Dmitriev (Jun 23, 2014)

grayironman said:


> me too have the same issue

Click to collapse



I successfuly updated L22 ROM from one locked operator (Vodafone) to new L22 ROM another locked operator (412 DIGITEL) via local update. So changing ROM is not locked. Think that we should play with build.prop for trying update to L11.


----------



## grayironman (Jun 24, 2014)

Roman Dmitriev said:


> I successfuly updated L22 ROM from one locked operator (Vodafone) to new L22 ROM another locked operator (412 DIGITEL) via local update. So changing ROM is not locked. Think that we should play with build.prop for trying update to L11.

Click to collapse



i have here a mod rom for L22..but theres bugs..when im trying to send txt..it converts to mms even how short it is..


----------



## Roman Dmitriev (Jun 25, 2014)

grayironman said:


> i have here a mod rom for L22..but theres bugs..when im trying to send txt..it converts to mms even how short it is..

Click to collapse



Can you write me more info?
Go into engineer menupen dialer and type *#*#2846579#*#*
ProjectMenu --> 2. Veneer information query --> 1. S/H version query

I need:
1.AMSS version number 
4.EFS version number
7. APP version number


----------



## grayironman (Jun 26, 2014)

it's ok right now mate..i manage to overwrite mms.apk and by making it as system app now my phone came back as new..the only problem i have right now is how can we flash the official firmware from huawei?


----------



## Roman Dmitriev (Jun 26, 2014)

grayironman said:


> it's ok right now mate..i manage to overwrite mms.apk and by making it as system app now my phone came back as new..the only problem i have right now is how can we flash the official firmware from huawei?

Click to collapse



You should restore stock recovery for flashing official firmware.


----------



## glycergic (Jan 29, 2014)

I just bought a Huawei Ascend G526 phone.

Am thinking of starting to make a custom rom for it, because it doesn't seem to be a popular device and thus there's no nice ROMs for it.

But I have some questions. Since it would be my first android rom dev project.

I want to know which other phone is very similar to it (is the 525? P1?). This, to know if I could start from a different already developed rom.

Any interest to cooperate?


----------



## grayironman (Jun 27, 2014)

*flash*



Roman Dmitriev said:


> You should restore stock recovery for flashing official firmware.

Click to collapse



i did that already but still had the same result.. mate do have stock recovery for huawei G526-L11? i have here stock recovery but it is from L22


----------



## Roman Dmitriev (Jun 27, 2014)

grayironman said:


> i did that already but still had the same result.. mate do have stock recovery for huawei G526-L11? i have here stock recovery but it is from L22

Click to collapse



The recovery for L11 and L22 the same.

I'll try to tell what I know about Huawei firmware.
*Stock firmware have some additional info inside:*
1. Version and region of software which applies to.
2. Version and region of bootloader which applies to.

*Some info about flashing stock Huawei firmware via standard recovery with local update.*
You got stock recovery but that not all. There are many other reasons why you can't flash:
1. You already flashed custom firmware via cwm and now your phone have firmware version from L22. So now you can flash only L22 firmware.
2. The software system on your phone now marked region from custom firmware that you flash. So now you can flash only L22 firmware same region flashed via cwm firmware.
3. Your bootloader may have original version from stock firmware (it's based on flashed custom firmware). If so, bootloader have region differs from software system. And you need a stock firmware which applies to phones with one software region and another bootloader region. I think there is no such stock firmware.

*Update via OTA.*
The hardware system on your phone have original region and that region used when checking OTA updates. But there is won't be any update for updating firmware from different region that already flashed via cwm firmware.

When you successful flash stock firmware it may be another problem.
*Problem with different regions.*
There is will be a problem when you flash stock firmware via standard recovery for region differs than hardware region on your phone. You will lose buttons settings in notification bar. The solution for that is
1. First you must be ROOT
2. Second with Root Explorer app, go to the folder "data" and see the contents of custom.bin
3. Depending on the file contents custom.bin, you should rename folders inside folder /CUST
4. For example if it contains "Orange/dm", that means that inside the folder "/CUST" should be folder "Orange" and within it another folder "dm".
5. For example you have folders "vha/au" in "/CUST". It means that you should rename the folder "vha" to "Orange" and within it rename the folder "au" to "dm".
6. After that do a factory reset via Recovery (Wipe Data/Factory reset) or via Settings --> Personal --> Reset 

I'm not sure that I can help you, but I may try. Anyways I need info from engineer menu for that.


----------



## grayironman (Jun 28, 2014)

Roman Dmitriev said:


> The recovery for L11 and L22 the same.
> 
> I'll try to tell what I know about Huawei firmware.
> *Stock firmware have some additional info inside:*
> ...

Click to collapse



wow thank your mate for that wonderful info..but i didn't see any folder inside /Cust forder..and theres a text file inside data folder "globe/ph".. i felt nervous when i tried to edit any files on root explorer.. one more question mate.. can you make original firmware into flashable zip file?..i have here original firmware of huawei g526-L11 and L22..maybe it would be easier to flash or update firmware by flashing through CWMR..


----------



## Roman Dmitriev (Jun 28, 2014)

grayironman said:


> wow thank your mate for that wonderful info..but i didn't see any folder inside /Cust forder..and theres a text file inside data folder "globe/ph".. i felt nervous when i tried to edit any files on root explorer.. one more question mate.. can you make original firmware into flashable zip file?..i have here original firmware of huawei g526-L11 and L22..maybe it would be easier to flash or update firmware by flashing through CWMR..

Click to collapse



You should take r/w permissions over cust folder, make folders globe and ph inside it, and make a factory reset. You will get working notification bar after that.
I can made original firmware into stock flashable update.app, but as I say, I need an info from engineering menu. There You can see version of bootlader and software region version.


----------



## grayironman (Jun 28, 2014)

*firmware*



Roman Dmitriev said:


> You should take r/w permissions over cust folder, make folders globe and ph inside it, and make a factory reset. You will get working notification bar after that.
> I can made original firmware into stock flashable update.app, but as I say, I need an info from engineering menu. There You can see version of bootlader and software region version.

Click to collapse



i'll give you the info though pm sir..thank you again


----------



## toto2011 (Jul 2, 2014)

*no luck*



Roman Dmitriev said:


> The recovery for L11 and L22 the same.
> 
> I'll try to tell what I know about Huawei firmware.
> *Stock firmware have some additional info inside:*
> ...

Click to collapse




Ive tried it but no luck.not working! even editing folders. I think, its in the system or the manufacturer made some defaults


----------



## Roman Dmitriev (Jul 7, 2014)

grayironman said:


> i'll give you the info though pm sir..thank you again

Click to collapse



Sorry, man, too busy at work now. Havn't time to cut off Globe apps from firmware.
Here is the link for latest firmware that converts G526-L22 to G526-L11. It's version B197.
It also suitable for earlie version of Philippines G526-L11.
For all other version of phones, please read note.txt inside.

https://yadi.sk/d/cD3cC8LwW68GL


----------



## grayironman (Jul 9, 2014)

*Update.app*



Roman Dmitriev said:


> Sorry, man, too busy at work now. Havn't time to cut off Globe apps from firmware.
> Here is the link for latest firmware that converts G526-L22 to G526-L11. It's version B197.
> It also suitable for earlie version of Philippines G526-L11.
> For all other version of phones, please read note.txt inside.
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you so much mate..i'll try it right away :highfive:

Edit: amazing mate.. thank you so much all my problems are solved..thank you thank you


----------



## toto2011 (Jul 10, 2014)

*is this stable?*



grayironman said:


> thank you so much mate..i'll try it right away :highfive:
> 
> Edit: amazing mate.. thank you so much all my problems are solved..thank you thank you

Click to collapse



Excited to get back my G526 -L11


----------



## toto2011 (Jul 10, 2014)

Roman Dmitriev said:


> Sorry, man, too busy at work now. Havn't time to cut off Globe apps from firmware.
> Here is the link for latest firmware that converts G526-L22 to G526-L11. It's version B197.
> It also suitable for earlie version of Philippines G526-L11.
> For all other version of phones, please read note.txt inside.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sir I had flashed G526-L22 before then same issue with your firmware notification panel issue cannt be fixed. If only you can edit cust.img


----------



## toto2011 (Jul 12, 2014)

Sir as wht I observed when installing official updates I saw in recovery copying cust files...but why in G526 copying of cust files is not seen the recovery? Then should be Cust folder = data/cust? why data/cust is empty? Hoping notification panel issue will be fixed soon!


----------



## toto2011 (Jul 14, 2014)

*G526 L11 globe philippines system imge*



Roman Dmitriev said:


> Sorry, man, too busy at work now. Havn't time to cut off Globe apps from firmware.
> Here is the link for latest firmware that converts G526-L22 to G526-L11. It's version B197.
> It also suitable for earlie version of Philippines G526-L11.
> For all other version of phones, please read note.txt inside.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## grayironman (Jul 14, 2014)

*new look*

thank you mate roman.. :good:


----------



## toto2011 (Jul 14, 2014)

*wow!Rvevived!*



grayironman said:


> thank you mate roman.. :good:

Click to collapse





I hope my phone will be fixed too!


----------



## toto2011 (Jul 14, 2014)

toto2011 said:


> i hope my phone will be fixed too!

Click to collapse


----------



## Roman Dmitriev (Jul 20, 2014)

toto2011 said:


> .

Click to collapse



Sorry, was on vacation. I'll made another firmware for region 'hw/default'. Please, wait some days. 
I should make something, because I bricked my phone when tried to port new huawei software on it. 

Any another wishes on stock firmware?


----------



## AhriXM (Jul 21, 2014)

Pleasee! A custom rom for this huawei :C android 4.3 or 4.4... Please :c

Sent from my G526-L22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## toto2011 (Jul 21, 2014)

Roman Dmitriev said:


> Sorry, was on vacation. I'll made another firmware for region 'hw/default'. Please, wait some days.
> I should make something, because I bricked my phone when tried to port new huawei software on it.
> 
> Any another wishes on stock firmware?

Click to collapse




You are the man Sir Roman. Its enough that my notification bar is fix, then huawei theme manager is applying/working. Thanks Sir Roman for the help.


----------



## grayironman (Jul 23, 2014)

*notification panel*



toto2011 said:


> You are the man Sir Roman. Its enough that my notification bar is fix, then huawei theme manager is applying/working. Thanks Sir Roman for the help.

Click to collapse



congrats bro..thanks to mate roman and for his kindness


----------



## firepower9966 (Aug 16, 2014)

Do you have latest firmware for L22 vha/au vodafone Australia is not releasing updates and we still stuck with Ver B186  

Any chance of release of rom source code etc so XDA dev can start making custom roms?


----------



## glycergic (Jan 29, 2014)

I just bought a Huawei Ascend G526 phone.

Am thinking of starting to make a custom rom for it, because it doesn't seem to be a popular device and thus there's no nice ROMs for it.

But I have some questions. Since it would be my first android rom dev project.

I want to know which other phone is very similar to it (is the 525? P1?). This, to know if I could start from a different already developed rom.

Any interest to cooperate?


----------



## quedee (Aug 17, 2014)

*g526 stock recovery*

Hi guys... how to get back to stock recovery .. im on cwm.. my phone is always on boot loop.. currently on L22.. but originally its L11 from globe philippines..


----------



## grayironman (Aug 18, 2014)

*G526-L11*



quedee said:


> Hi guys... how to get back to stock recovery .. im on cwm.. my phone is always on boot loop.. currently on L22.. but originally its L11 from globe philippines..

Click to collapse



hey man i already sended you pm on sb.. please read it carefully :good:


----------



## quedee (Aug 18, 2014)

^ are you bimbi on symbianize?


----------



## quedee (Aug 18, 2014)

is there a way to enable usb debugging on pc??


----------



## quedee (Aug 20, 2014)

*G526*

i think there's something wrong with my phone,, cwm v6.0.3.7 cannot overwrite with stock recovery.. im trying to flash it through fastboot, nothing happens CWM is still there and it takes 1 hour to show the menu.. what wrong with my phone can anyone please help me revive my phone.. i cannot go to android system because this bootloop issue.. someone.. please help :crying:


----------



## grayironman (Aug 23, 2014)

*original recovery*



quedee said:


> i think there's something wrong with my phone,, cwm v6.0.3.7 cannot overwrite with stock recovery.. im trying to flash it through fastboot, nothing happens CWM is still there and it takes 1 hour to show the menu.. what wrong with my phone can anyone please help me revive my phone.. i cannot go to android system because this bootloop issue.. someone.. please help :crying:

Click to collapse



try to download this original recovery+complete files you need for flahing your phone https://www.mediafire.com/?m4n1jidt3as9yxu :good:


----------



## quedee (Aug 23, 2014)

*g526 recovery*



grayironman said:


> try to download this original recovery+complete files you need for flahing your phone https://www.mediafire.com/?m4n1jidt3as9yxu :good:

Click to collapse



hey man,, i tried this file but still not working,. what you think?? why the CWM recovery v6.0.3.7 cant overwrite by stock recovery??


----------



## dilsx100 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Huawei G526-L33*

Huawei G526 - L33.

Please, Huawei G526 - L33


----------



## Roman Dmitriev (Aug 26, 2014)

quedee said:


> hey man,, i tried this file but still not working,. what you think?? why the CWM recovery v6.0.3.7 cant overwrite by stock recovery??

Click to collapse



Have you got into bootloader mode? Is it state "Unlocked bootloader" ?
Did you get error when trying to flash it?


----------



## toto2011 (Sep 13, 2014)

Sir Roman any update why my phone has no notification panel?though I edit my cust folder to conform with the cust.bin :hw/default? and my theme manager is not working.Themes cant be applied thanks sir in advance


----------



## toto2011 (Oct 9, 2014)

*setting.apk*

Try this setting.apk to add beauty n the setting by adding some icons from G6 and P6. Enjox guys


----------



## toto2011 (Oct 9, 2014)

*setting.apk*

https://mega.co.nz/#!k8sGiYJA!wAThFZoHCA_QP4YpvAuY2RaUulGbE9SoMierM6kn-h0

Just use any root explorer.


----------



## toto2011 (Oct 10, 2014)

*new notification panel*

Just use root xplorer. Copy paste and restart ur phne


----------



## KkdGab (Oct 10, 2014)

toto2011 said:


> Just use root xplorer. Copy paste and restart ur phne

Click to collapse



Please, not everyone has enough money to buy that root explorer, you can use FX/ES as well. Looks great man!


----------



## toto2011 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sure...you cn use any of these
.

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------

Thanks for the compliments buddy


----------



## toto2011 (Oct 13, 2014)

Roman Dmitriev said:


> Sorry, was on vacation. I'll made another firmware for region 'hw/default'. Please, wait some days.
> I should make something, because I bricked my phone when tried to port new huawei software on it.
> 
> Any another wishes on stock firmware?

Click to collapse




Kitkat update?  just let me know sir f u made already cust for hw/default


----------



## cysx2487 (Oct 13, 2014)

I dont know how to make roms,but I am quite interested in your rom. Huawei's UI is truly ugly. I got a B199.


----------



## toto2011 (Oct 14, 2014)

*love emui*

Well thats your opinion but I love emui 

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

There are so many emui themes you cn visit www.emui.com just select phnes with same resolution as ours! P1, G610 etc


----------



## georeen (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a Rooted huawei ascend g526-L11..
I downloaded a font that is a .zip file, extracted the file, copied it in  system/fonts and deleted my original fonts folder..
After reboot my devices just stucked at bootloop..
Is there any way that i can return my device back to normal?
I dont have any idea about rom flashing, etc..
I realy need your help..


----------



## toto2011 (Oct 23, 2014)

*Flash the stock firmware*

first make a dload folder in the root of your sdcard. transfer the update.app inside of dload. hold the vol + +vol - power button together for 10 seconds. wait til recovery is coming out and flashing begins.release the button when you see update begins.


----------



## glycergic (Jan 29, 2014)

I just bought a Huawei Ascend G526 phone.

Am thinking of starting to make a custom rom for it, because it doesn't seem to be a popular device and thus there's no nice ROMs for it.

But I have some questions. Since it would be my first android rom dev project.

I want to know which other phone is very similar to it (is the 525? P1?). This, to know if I could start from a different already developed rom.

Any interest to cooperate?


----------



## toto2011 (Oct 23, 2014)

*decompiling systemUI.apk*

Guys gud day. Who had tried decompiling apks?.odex?so hard mybe bcoz its deodex. I want
To custmize our panel though I cn use gravity and xblast for ths. I was able to decompile/recompile framework-res.apk and framework-rep hwt.apk with our error! Cn any1 do some experiment making our panel in while bckground and blck txt?and transparent status bar? Lets make phne in its best look! We had the setting and notifction modified .


----------



## x.cg (Dec 3, 2014)

*G526-L33*



glycergic said:


> I just bought a Huawei Ascend G526 phone.
> 
> Am thinking of starting to make a custom rom for it, because it doesn't seem to be a popular device and thus there's no nice ROMs for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey OP... I'm interested too!! I have the G526-L33.. I just don't know if I would try and unlock the bootloader and install cwm because of some of the comments that said they got some bugs and errors... Please someone tell me if any unlock works for this device....


----------



## eshwar96 (Jan 8, 2015)

*jelly bean to kitkat*

Hii here i want to update my phone huawei ascend g526 L-11
Jelly bean to kitkat version so please can u suggest me how to update my phone jelly bean to kitkat
Thnqu


----------



## jcc0106 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Update*

Anyone can help us to update the huawei g52-l11 to kitkat?


----------



## nasik (Feb 20, 2015)

*need help about ascend g526 L11*

can any one one give me huawei ascend g526 L11 firmware i need it becuse my cell phone is not detecting my sim it is locked i want too unlock can anybody give firmware for g526 i need a international version plzzzzz guysssss help me


----------



## chadu_17 (Feb 21, 2015)

Some ROM? 

Sent from my G526-L33 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## chadu_17 (Feb 23, 2015)

eshwar96 said:


> Hii here i want to update my phone huawei ascend g526 L-11
> Jelly bean to kitkat version so please can u suggest me how to update my phone jelly bean to kitkat
> Thnqu

Click to collapse



KitKat? Where?

Sent from my G526-L33 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gusman7 (Mar 7, 2015)

this is true?
Android 5.0 Lollipop  Huawei G526?
I am a new user I can not post links .... look in google Upgrade / Update Huawei Ascend G526 to 5.0 Lollipop thin is true ??


----------



## kukid1 (Mar 12, 2015)

*fake*

no, it's a fake


----------



## bhyatyab (May 16, 2015)

*Rom*

Hi

Please can some one advise the link to download firmware for g526 L22. The link in this thread does not work.

Thanks


----------



## headsauce (Jul 30, 2015)

*I have a rooted G526-L11 and want to try my 1st rom upgrade to Kitkat who can help me*

I managed to change my boot animation and logo but i want to further tweak my phone.
I thought i want to try the kitkat update but i dont know where to start..
I have read a G510 / Y300 upgrade to kitkat in the forums and compared the specs to mine G526-L11, i see not much of a difference any help or advice?


----------



## Roman Dmitriev (Sep 12, 2015)

If anyone still need B197 for Middle East or hw/normal regions you can download it here:
https://yadi.sk/d/LQ9QGZ8Lj3tm4


----------



## acshu_d (Nov 4, 2015)

hello.some advice for ascend g526 stuck in "Encryption Unsuccessful".i connect my phone with dc-unlocker and find original firmware:V100R001C432B190 and i can't find anyware.pls help


----------



## megarorro (Nov 18, 2015)

*G526-L22 Encryption error*

Good day guys!
I've been trying to revive my Huawei Ascend G526-L22 (MSM8960) for about 3 days with no success. Everything started with an Encryption Error.
I’ve already wrote to Huawei asking for the code for unlocking my Bootloader, and here is the response:

_“Hello Dear user:
 Huawei Customer is pleasure to be at your service. Thank you for your supporting to Huawei, Sorry to bring this problem to you. 
 We are sorry for if you can’t find your version on the list for the reason that it is not within the secure unlock code information rang, so there is no unlock code for supply.
If you have any other problem, please send your feedback to us. We will always be at your service to help you to solve your problems. Thank you for your supporting to Huawei and you can add Huawei official WeChat ID: Huawei 400 to learn more.”_

I’ve tried fastboot flash recovery recovery.img and here is the result (this and any other file that I send gives me the same result):

_“sending 'recovery' (9634 KB)...
OKAY [  0.593s]
writing 'recovery'...
FAILED (remote: Command not allowed)
finished. total time: 0.608s”_

I’ve tried ADB sideload UPDATE.APP and gets stuck in 95%
I’ve tried dload\UPDATE.APP in the SD but it’s impossible to go to the upgrade procedure.
I’ve tried dc-unlocker and it can’t recognize my phone

Here’s the bootloader info:

_“INFO Bootloader Lock State: LOCKED
INFO System State: OK
INFO Bootloader Version: 001.001.000”_

I’m really thinking that my phone is destroyed!

Any help would be REALLY appreciated!. Best regards.


----------



## thegag (Nov 22, 2015)

Because of low resources on the Y300... Could anyone suggest a stable ROM which doesn't need much resources?


----------



## aamszia (Dec 4, 2015)

Stock rom needed for flash tool


----------



## Almix2000 (Apr 15, 2016)

*Hi, i need help please!*

I need help, I want the APK and bar settings.apk original state of my device Huawei Asend g526. Thanks!: Sorry for my english.


----------



## SrCronos (Jun 8, 2016)

dilsx100 said:


> Huawei G526 - L33.
> 
> Please, Huawei G526 - L33

Click to collapse



This phone have cwm and customs roms?
Can do you help me? :crying:


----------



## dj banano mix (Aug 19, 2016)

tengo un problemon  no consigo la ron de huawei g526-l22 ya que mi cel da error en la incriptacion y no puedo hacer nada y no consigo la rom


----------



## venugopal85 (Feb 20, 2017)

Same problem here i dont have product id my phone stuck on huawei ascend logo. any help please


----------

